# Anyone else have trouble with their shrimp ripping up Riccia rocks?



## Osteomata (Jan 11, 2005)

My industrious cherries have removed 76% of the riccia from my rocks in the last few weeks. granted, the riccia was a bit short, but still...
I use a hairnet to hold the riccia in place, which seems to be a more secure arrangement than fishing line, and I was kinda surprised at the removal. 
Any suggestions? I would hate to determine that my shrimp and riccia are incompatable species.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

I don't keep riccia, so I don't have experience with it -- but I can admit I haven't heard it before. What kind of shrimp? Are there only shrimp in the tank? Are the shrimp getting fed (other than just algae in the tank?)?


----------



## fishyface (Feb 7, 2005)

my rainbows did the same...i scooped up about 1/4 cup of floating riccia debris off the surface for about 3 months then just gave up and took it outta the tank ](*,)


----------



## Osteomata (Jan 11, 2005)

Piscesgirl,
Cherry shrimp with a dwarf puffer. No other food source for the shrimp. They look pretty fat though. 

fishyface, 
Ack, I was afraid of that.


----------



## Praxx42 (Mar 4, 2005)

Piscesgirl said:


> I don't keep riccia, so I don't have experience with it -- but I can admit I haven't heard it before. What kind of shrimp? Are there only shrimp in the tank? Are the shrimp getting fed (other than just algae in the tank?)?


What else would you feed algae-eating shrimp? I ask because after demolishing all the long algae and detrius in my tank, my Amanos have taken into stripping my dwarf lobelia down to the stems... 

I do have a palmful of ricca growing in another tank that I could transfer, if that would make a difference. I'm sure it'd be growing quickly as a floating plant.


----------



## thaerin (Dec 12, 2004)

Algae wafers, fresh vegetables (I'll let PG give specifics on that), the pellets meant for crabs/crustaceans. Helps the lil buggers stay healthy, has the different things needed for their shells.

That's what I give mine anyway.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

don't worry once the riccia grows in the shrimps can not budge it, just let the riccia grow and reattach the riccia.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

I feed my shrimp -- I suspect that being grazing type animals (like horses), they are meant to eat 24/7 basically. I feed Nutrafin Max Spirulina Algae tablets (100% vegie), that I smash into bits, and Nutrafin Max Spirulina Flakes (not 100% vegie). Also fresh vegies like Sweet Potato (microwaved until soft, then cooled and a piece scooped from the middle), peas, etc. Also I feel Cyclopeeze, which they eat, but I don't find my fish or shrimp seem to pick it as a jump-on-it-food. Also, I feed Nori (Sea Veggies by Julian Sprung, shredded nice sized).


----------



## Osteomata (Jan 11, 2005)

turtlehead said:


> don't worry once the riccia grows in the shrimps can not budge it, just let the riccia grow and reattach the riccia.


Thats good to know. Ill let it grow out floating for a while and try again.


----------

